

Reflections on a complaint from a frustrated git user  - r11t
http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/02/23/reflections-on-a-complaint-from-a-frustrated-git-user/

======
notmyname
I use git for a few small projects at work, and I enjoy it. This article,
however, falls prey to my number one gripe about the git community: "You don't
really want to do that. Do this instead." In some cases, it may be better to
do something in a different way, but not always. This article says to not use
git push but to email patches instead. It never addresses the original
complaint of how to use git push. At the end, it concludes by saying that
sometimes people really do need to push, and, if you need that, bazaar is
easier/better.

